
Cofounder of Whatsapp tweets “It is time. #deleteFacebook” - dmvaldman
https://twitter.com/brianacton/status/976231995846963201
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16633774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16633774)

------
fancyfacebook
Reminds me when a youtube founder raged against the mandatory google plus
login they added on for no reason.

[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/08/youtube-founder-
go...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/08/youtube-founder-
google_n_4241492.html)

